# Sick Woodie With Partly Red Beak.



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

There was a pretty sick looking Woodie at the sanctuary today, and although it's been there for a few weeks, up to now it has seemed to have no problems other than waiting for tail feathers to grow back.

Today it was wasn't perched as it normally is, and didn't fly when I went into the aviary. I noticed last week it looked slightly redder about the beak than the other Woodies, as I couldn't get close to it, I thought it might have knocked itself on the wire. Today it stumbled a little trying to walk away from me but did walk into it's corner of the shed area. It was too easy to catch so I know it is ill.
Wondering what to look for and if anything, what I can do for it.

Amyable


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Can you look in the mouth for anything unusual? Is there any fluid coming out of the nostrils?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Better get John & Cynthia in on this one.

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Pigeonperson,

I did look in the mouth and it looked ok, certainly no growths, I don't know about the nostrils. I was going back tomorrow to check on it so I'll look at that.
It may have been nothing to do with that bird, but I noticed in the shed doorway, a wet patch which I thought was some very wet droppings. I had a closer look and saw no actual poo but thought that was a strange thing to see in a pigeon pen. It had a really stong smell, but that of strong urine just like a ferret smell if you know how bad that is.
I sniffed the Woodie but it didn't smell of that, so as I say it may not be connected.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you post a picture of this one like you did with the one like Jag? That might help us visualize it better. I already PMed and emailed both Cynthia and John, by the way.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Go ahead and count the respiration rate tomorrow, too. You might want to feel the bird all over (while keeping in mind that woodies sometimes stress out with handling really bad so be careful), looking for any swelling, especially under the back end.

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They do have red towards the base of the beak.

The strong smell .. wonder if it could come from mice, as their urine is very strong smelling

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi again,

Yes I'll try and get pics.

What should the respiration be roughly? As you say Woodies are very stressed if handled, that's why I didn't mess it around too much as I didn't know what to look for. I did turn it over and feel it's stomach, didn't see anything really unusual, like lumps and bumps. Also it's legs seemed weak, not much grip either.
It's getting late here so perhaps hear from Cynthia or John tomorrow to see what else to look for before I go back.

Thanks so far.

Amyable


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the picture John,
Maybe this one is just more red. It certainly isn't as prominent on the other two adult Woodies they have there, that's why it looked odd but at least that isn't anything to worry about.

This bird is definitely sick in some way though. When I left it was just laying down in the wood shavings. It's normally very busy keeping out of my way.

Not sure about the smell being mice, it was quite a large wet patch. I know there are mice around. A blind Magpie that I feed there, always has mice droppings in his food remains and there isn't this particular smell in his shed. I did find a gap under the wire of the pigeon aviary a while ago when one of the pigeons was killed in the pen, looked large enough for a rat, so I blocked that up and checked around today to ensure there hadn't been another visit. I don't know in all honesty, just mentioned it as it was something I'd not found before, and wondered if that smell would ever come from a bird. 

Amyable


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

Sick wood pigeons go down very quickly, you will need to get it inside and on a heat pad or under a heat lamp as soon as possible and then rehydrated.

I would start it on Baytril if you can get some, or synulox, because of the rodents but also give it a spartrix even if there is no sign of canker as it is so often canker that brings them down. It would be best ton get him to a vet quuickly, I can send you something but even Special Delivery has taken two days recently.

I have often worried about the difference in beak colour but as John said, the red at the base of the beak varies considerably from bird to bird, young ones have a very pale base.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

I'll go and bring it home this morning, I was just concerned not to stress it unnecessarily yesterday.
I'm taking one of the dogs to the vets this afternoon, so I'll ask them if they can see it although I know they are not keen.

Are all these meds prescription only or can I get anything from pet stores?

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The Baytril is prescription only but the sanctuary might have some. They should also have spartrix, which is available in packets of 30 from pigeon supply stores.

This is the only one I could find near you, but there might be others (we have 4 in the Norwich area ):

Company Name: S & A Pigeon Supplies 
City: Birmingham 
County: West Midlands 
Postal Address: Warstock Road 
Postal Code: B14 4RS 
Phone Number: 01214746741 


Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

Thanks for going to the trouble to look that up, that's the other side of Birmingham to me. I'll ask them if they know anywhere over here. I was trying to find a pigeon supply place in Walsall the other day, but had no luck. I'll try again. I found one that sold pigeon feed but no medications.
The sanctuary has nothing in, they don't treat anything, just let nature 'takes it's course'. I think sanctuary probably isn't the right word for them, they just take in birds that no-one wants to take care of, and allows them to live their natural life out.

I'll go and see the bird now before they go to lunch, (the people, not the birds).

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Sad News*

Hi,

Just to let you know when I went back to get the bird today, she had sadly died, last night I would guess as it was freezing. She had come into the outside part of the aviary, whereas I had left her lying in her favourite corner in the shed yesterday.

I had a good look over her and found a wound under her wing that was crusty and had a terrible smell. I assume she possibly died as a result of that going nasty. I don't know how old the wound was, the bird came in at least three weeks ago, but I don't know if that's why she was brought in.

She missed another two Woodies that were in the pen with her, but went free last week. Amazingly enough though, the three ferrals still with her, left her alone when she was sick, and looked quite sad today, just sitting in a corner of the shed, instead of running to meet me as they usually do when I go in.
So I can only thank goodness she is free now, bless her, I'm just sorry I couldn't help.

Amyable  

P.S. Looking at her closely her beak was an incredibly deep red compared to normal.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry this pigeon didn't make it. I wonder how that wound got missed and didn't get treated. It could well have been the cause of a systemic infection that ultimately killed the bird.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I'm very sorry this pigeon didn't make it. I wonder how that wound got missed and didn't get treated. It could well have been the cause of a systemic infection that ultimately killed the bird.


I would think it was definitely that! This is a strange sanctuary if they neither examine nor treat the birds and keep the disabled ones in pens that are so vulnerable to predators.  I think you need to do some educating there, Janet.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

Yes you're right, they just need to get some discipline into the staff, or more like it, some new staff who know and care about the birds. The trouble is they're not actually employed for this work, so it's hard to make these lads care. I have to tread carefully as I only going in on a voluntary basis, and I don't want to be stopped from going at all. Luckily over time, I have now got to the stage where the wardens ask me to tell them if anything is amiss. At least while I still go in I can look out for the birds that need help. I'll do my best!

Janet


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

It does seem odd that they don't treat the animals there, I presume they wouldn't leave an infected wound untreated if it were their pet cat or dog, or their spouse for that matter!  They sound similar to a place I used to volunteer at, because they were so awful I ended up setting up my own bird hospital at home as I knew I could do a far better job than them.
It must be frustrating for you Janet because you obviously care, it's good that you can keep an eye on them, thank you for trying to help the Woodie.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Ali,

Thanks for the note. Yes it is very frustrating. I'm trying to learn as much as I can from this forum and can at least get advice and try and help a bit more now. I'd love to do more at home but we have a restrictive covenant on the land our house is on which forbids us to keep animals and birds. We had to get special permission to keep our dogs when we moved here, don't think I'd get away with aviaries in the garden aswell!!  Any birds I have brought home for care, I have to find somewhere for them to go for rehabilitation when they're ready to move on which is difficult. That's why I enjoy being able to go and help at this place. 

Janet


----------

